# momoi or izorline



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone ever use Izorline or Momoi spectra/braid on your bottom fishing rigs?

I want to try something besides power pro

wonder if anyone has any experience with other braided lines


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I pesonally don't use any hollow braids for bottom fishing. I use Power Pro. I have tried other braids and I find the PP to be good for me.


----------

